# What's your SAT score?



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

I took the SAT and I don't know if the score I got is terrible or good. I got a 1810. What did you guys get?


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

RRAAGGEE said:


> I took the SAT and I don't know if the score I got is terrible or good. I got a 1810. What did you guys get?


That's pretty good. Definitely not terrible.

Collegeboard says the average is 1497, so you're doing great 

http://professionals.collegeboard.com/testing/sat-reasoning/scores/averages


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I got 1800. Your score is good but not great. Won't really help or hurt you.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Mine was in the 2100-2150 range, forgot exactly what it was. This was after many intense tutoring sessions and after taking multiple SAT tests to combine the highest three scores.

1810 is decent for a first try, and a 2100 is well within reach with that kind of score. You just gotta practice more and have a good sense of knowing how long to take for each question.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2400


----------



## Icantw8 (Nov 9, 2014)

Like 1330. Sucks to be born a dumbass I know. :/


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

RRAAGGEE said:


> I took the SAT and I don't know if the score I got is terrible or good. I got a 1810. What did you guys get?


It all depends what college you're trying to get into. Most public universities will be fine with a 1700-1900 score. If you're trying to go to Harvard, you might have to study a bit harder...

I got a 2220, and combined with the rest of my application was enough to get me into Maryland and get invited to the honors program (though I didn't accept because I can't imagine myself dorming.)


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

SATs suck!!!! I'm going to retake the test again in January. Anyone else?


----------



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

1900 and it's still not good enough for the school i want to go to but i don't feel like retaking lol


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

sophiam said:


> 1900 and it's still not good enough for the school i want to go to but i don't feel like retaking lol


1900 is good!! I know someone at my school who got in the 2300s range but was rejected from a top school, but another student with 1700-1800s SAT score got in the same college.

What's really important are those essays. Make them shine and you're in!! Haha, I need to work on like a whole bunch this Christmas break. 

Wish I could say the same about myself, but sadly I have been rejected by a couple of schools already, so I'm really crazy right now.... :eek  :bat I'm terrified that I won't go to a decent college. Some of my friends have already been accepted, and while I'm happy for them, I want to be accepted too!!

This will be my third and final time that I will take these stupid tests, so I need to make it my best


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Here http://media.collegeboard.com/digitalServices/pdf/research/SAT-Percentile-Ranks-2012.pdf

That will tell you your percentile rank, meaning ##th percentile means you did better than ##% of other takers.

But that's not going to help much, instead, figure out what colleges you want to go to and find out their SAT averages and see how you match up. Every college should have that on their website somewhere or on collegeboard.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

sophiam said:


> 1900 and it's still not good enough for the school i want to go to but i don't feel like retaking lol


You should retake. Personally, I think everyone should retake it as many times as they're allowed to, having the highest score you can get is really valuable. It's not just about getting into school, it can be the difference between paying full tuition and going on a scholarship.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Shameful said:


> You should retake. Personally, I think everyone should retake it as many times as they're allowed to, having the highest score you can get is really valuable. It's not just about getting into school, it can be the difference between paying full tuition and going on a scholarship.


That's true to some extent. A senior at my school last year got a 2400 on the SAT, which she had taken about 8 times!!! The first time she took it, she got a 1400 ish, then improved a bit each time. While this is somewhat admirable, look at all of the money being spent. Each test cost like $51 (she can't use fee waivers b/c she's rich apparently), so that adds up to like $400!!! I don't really know her personally, so I don't really know her GPA and stuff, but in the end she got rejected from most of the colleges that she applied to. She's now goes to a public state school and as mentioned previously, her family is affable, so she has to pay all of the tuition and all that.

In the end, I really don't know why she chose to take the test so many times as it probably did nothing to help her (besides an increased in self-confidence as all she did the entire year was brag about her score). That was a complete waste of time and money for her, which she could have used to improve other parts of her application like essays and extracurriculars. Beside, colleges don't like it when you choose to take the test a million times, and they know this by forcing you to send all of your score history.

For some other people, retaking a test may not be as easy as it seems. If you aren't going to study, you're probably going to get basically the exact same score!!


----------



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

Lovecrushed said:


> 1900 is good!! I know someone at my school who got in the 2300s range but was rejected from a top school, but another student with 1700-1800s SAT score got in the same college.
> 
> What's really important are those essays. Make them shine and you're in!! Haha, I need to work on like a whole bunch this Christmas break.
> 
> ...


yeah i took it 3 times too. it gets frustrating after a while .... i hope you get accepted too! i'm sure you will!
the essays are so hard to me because i've never done anything spectacular in my life and overall i'm just not an interesting person lol
i guess it also depends on your extracurriculars too


----------



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

Shameful said:


> You should retake. Personally, I think everyone should retake it as many times as they're allowed to, having the highest score you can get is really valuable. It's not just about getting into school, it can be the difference between paying full tuition and going on a scholarship.


i feel like taking it too many times kind of overvalues your score tho
like an inflation thing almost; of course if you take it like 8 times your score will improve but is it really an accurate measure of your aptitude? idk


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

My score was mediocre. 1500ish. I'm a horrible test taker...it's not that I'm not smart, I just freeze up and go into total blank out mode thanks to my test anxiety. :| I could have retaken it, but honestly the college I applied to just looked at my grades/GPA from high school and saw that I did well in that area, so it wasn't an issue.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I hated these days and took the 'ACT' instead.

But, try taking the:
MCAT (medical school exam)
LSAT (law school exam)
GMAT (business school exam)
GRE (graduate school exam)

...And see how much a dumb *** you will feel then. The GRE is a $200, 5 hour, timed exam. I took it 2 times and am now just taking my score for what it is. I cant afford to waste another 200 bucks.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Lovecrushed said:


> I know someone at my school who got in the 2300s range but was rejected from a top school, but another student with 1700-1800s SAT score got in the same college.


If that's true, it's definitely an outlier. What school was it? I can definitely see being rejected at a top school with 2300s, but getting accepted with a 1700 or 1800 is hard to believe, unless your parents donated a library or you've done something extraordinary with your life (like won some kind of national competition).



> Wish I could say the same about myself, but sadly I have been rejected by a couple of schools already, so I'm really crazy right now.... :eek  :bat I'm terrified that I won't go to a decent college. Some of my friends have already been accepted, and while I'm happy for them, I want to be accepted too!!
> 
> This will be my third and final time that I will take these stupid tests, so I need to make it my best


I remember feeling nervous about that too. I was afraid that if I didn't get into a good school, all the work I put into high school would be wasted. All that worrying was more trouble than it was worth, to be honest. I got into a pretty good school, but some kids I know who are going to "worse" schools than me are doing better than me now, and some kids who are going to "better" schools are doing worse now. It's not as huge a deal as you might think.

Honestly, I wish I'd paid more attention to the social aspects when picking a school than the rankings and stuff.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> If that's true, it's definitely an outlier. What school was it? I can definitely see being rejected at a top school with 2300s, but getting accepted with a 1700 or 1800 is hard to believe, unless your parents donated a library or you've done something extraordinary with your life (like won some kind of national competition).
> 
> I remember feeling nervous about that too. I was afraid that if I didn't get into a good school, all the work I put into high school would be wasted. All that worrying was more trouble than it was worth, to be honest. I got into a pretty good school, but some kids I know who are going to "worse" schools than me are doing better than me now, and some kids who are going to "better" schools are doing worse now. It's not as huge a deal as you might think.
> 
> Honestly, I wish I'd paid more attention to the social aspects when picking a school than the rankings and stuff.


Thanks for the advice dude!! Haha yeah, I know that my SAT scores aren't the main concern for colleges as most claim to view all applicants holistically. But, I don't want to have any regrets this year . So a little improvement could still help. (I already paid for it so can't do anything about it now)

Now that I think about it, I may have exaggerated a little about the scores. hehe I think that the person may have gotten more like in the high 1800s - high - 1900s, but the score was definitely sub-2000 for sure. He was in the top 5% in my school though. I don't want to spark up an argument in this forum, but some people believed that racial bias a.k.a. affirmative action could have been a factor. But still, the kid was really hard working and had some small awards here and there.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Lovecrushed said:


> Thanks for the advice dude!! Haha yeah, I know that my SAT scores aren't the main concern for colleges as most claim to view all applicants holistically. But, I don't want to have any regrets this year . So a little improvement could still help. (I already paid for it so can't do anything about it now)


Definitely. Good luck!


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

SAT is this weekend!!! O: O: O:


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself (Jan 18, 2015)

1300ish with 750ish in math. That was back in the day when SAT had only two portions. My reading skills kinda sucked because English is my second language. Got 32 on ACT though.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Lovecrushed said:


> SAT is this weekend!!! O: O: O:


Good luck!!


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Got a 2040 the first time. Took 3 more times and got a 2070 in the end. I did quite a bit of work though, so it sucked to not improve at all on 2/3 sections (only math went up).
Didn't get into the school I really wanted to go to and I'm still waiting to hear back from the rest...


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

@Sabreena

Thank You!!!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Dude, highest score possible was 1600 when I took it. :|


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

coldmorning said:


> Dude, highest score possible was 1600 when I took it. :|


Yeah it's 2400 now but they're changing back to 1600 next year


----------

